# لو اختك



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

لو اختك جالها شغل فى الغردقة ولا شرم وبباك موافق انتا توافق ولا لاا لو اه مش هتخاف عليها؟؟ 
 لو لاا ليه ما بباك موافق هتخاف عليها اكتر من بباك ؟؟ هزلكم :hlp:
لو انتا حد غريب تقول ايه عليها بت جدعة وعاوزة تسبت نفسها ؟ولا هتقول ايه ؟
انتى لو جالك شغل هناك او فرصة انك تقدمى توافقى ولا هتخافى ولا هترفضى ولا ايه بظبط فى يومكو دا :ranting: محدش رد يعنى :ranting:


----------



## rana1981 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا عيني عليك يا ميرنا على هالمواضيع الحلوة والمهمة 
بتعرفي انا كنت كتير حابة سافر واشتغل برات البلد بس اخواتي ما رضيوا واثروا على ابي وخلوه ما يرضى كمان بس لو اخواتي ما دخلوا بالموضوع كان ابي وافق وكنت قدرت سافر
قال شو ما عنا بنات تسافر لحالها وحتى كمان احيانا بيجيني عروض سفر بس شي اسبوع لبرا وبعدين برجع بس كمان اهلي ما رضيوا قال لازم اخد امي معي فكيف يعني هيك بدي روح قول لمديري بدي اخد ماما معي جد مو حلوة اي شو بنت صغيرة انا وهيك اهلي واخواتي عم يضيعوا علي فرص كتير بالشغل بس شو بدي اعمل ما فيني احكي شي ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

لو بابا وافق اوافق و اروح حتى لو اخويا مارضيش :ranting:

​
المهم بابا وافق خلاص​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا بصراحة لو بابا وافق هروح طبعا اسافر والحمدلله معنديش اخوات ولاد يخنقونى هههههههههه جامد الموضوع ده يا ميرنا​*


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *يا عيني عليك يا ميرنا على هالمواضيع الحلوة والمهمة ​*
> *بتعرفي انا كنت كتير حابة سافر واشتغل برات البلد بس اخواتي ما رضيوا واثروا على ابي وخلوه ما يرضى كمان بس لو اخواتي ما دخلوا بالموضوع كان ابي وافق وكنت قدرت سافر*
> 
> *قال شو ما عنا بنات تسافر لحالها وحتى كمان احيانا بيجيني عروض سفر بس شي اسبوع لبرا وبعدين برجع بس كمان اهلي ما رضيوا قال لازم اخد امي معي فكيف يعني هيك بدي روح قول لمديري بدي اخد ماما معي جد مو حلوة اي شو بنت صغيرة انا وهيك اهلي واخواتي عم يضيعوا علي فرص كتير بالشغل بس شو بدي اعمل ما فيني احكي شي *​


 
بصراحة انا اخاف اروح لوحدى لانى العبد لله اخرة يوصل للكنيسة لوحدة 
بس لو ماما تيجى موافقة بس حد من اخواتى هيخنوقونى


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لو بابا وافق اوافق و اروح حتى لو اخويا مارضيش :ranting:​
> 
> 
> 
> المهم بابا وافق خلاص​


 
بما انك رومى مش حد غريب يعنى يعنى ايه احساسك مش هتخافى انتا وطالعة لوحدك كدا ايه يعم دا دانتى جبارة 
وبعدين انتى اخوكى اصغر منك يعنى مش هتفرق لما يكون اكبر بقى يا سيدى ​


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *انا بصراحة لو بابا وافق هروح طبعا اسافر والحمدلله معنديش اخوات ولاد يخنقونى هههههههههه جامد الموضوع ده يا ميرنا​*


 
طبعا يختى الله  يسهله بس قولى هتقدرى تطلعى لوحدك كدا منغير حد وكمان بلد غريبة ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> بما انك رومى مش حد غريب يعنى يعنى ايه احساسك مش هتخافى انتا وطالعة لوحدك كدا ايه يعم دا دانتى جبارة
> 
> 
> وبعدين انتى اخوكى اصغر منك يعنى مش هتفرق لما يكون اكبر بقى يا سيدى ​


 لا مش هاخاف يا رتوت

يمكن لو كنت في سنك كنت خفت لكن دلوقتي وانا 27 سنة مش خايفة

حتى لو كان اكبر مني يا بنتي بابا قال كلمتة هو يسكت انتهت خلاص

مش هايمشي كلمتة على بابا و عليا طبعا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> طبعا يختى الله  يسهله بس قولى هتقدرى تطلعى لوحدك كدا منغير حد وكمان بلد غريبة ​



*بصى يا اختى والله على حسب البلد دى بس عادى اه اسافر لوحدى بس اكيد لما اكبر شوية ههههههههههه بس على فكرة بجد انا فى دماغى جدا موضوع السفر ده​*


----------



## SALVATION (27 نوفمبر 2008)

_رفضى للموضوع كا اخ مش على سبيل انى مش واثق فيها او او
لكن ده من منطلق خوفى عليها بس لو احنا عايشين فى بلد تانى ممكن كان رأى اختلف بس انتو شيفين ايمنا عملة ازى بيكون فيها خوف على الشاب نفسة ما بالك البنت فى بلد متخلف وخصوصا لبنتنا انتو فهمنى طبعا بمعنى اوضح ملناش دية 
نصحتى متحوليش تخدى فكرة اخوكى كا عداء او غيره 
الشاب من منطلق معاملاته مع الشباب اللى زية عارف الاشخاص بتفكر ازى واية تفكرهم الوالد احيانا مش بيكون على دراية بأفكار الشباب المتخلفة اقل حاجة بيقولها انا واثق فى بنتى صدقينى هتتعبى
والشغل فى المناطق دية كمان مبقاش بمرتب مجزى حتى لو مجزى مفتكرش انك هتكونى مستريحة وانتى بتكلى بعيد عن اهلك هيه ممكن تكون واخداكى التشويق ليها لكن حاولى تتخيلى الموقف
اتمنا انى مكنش ديقت حد برأيى
تقبلى مرورى​_


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا مش هاخاف يا رتوت​
> 
> يمكن لو كنت في سنك كنت خفت لكن دلوقتي وانا 27 سنة مش خايفة​
> حتى لو كان اكبر مني يا بنتي بابا قال كلمتة هو يسكت انتهت خلاص​
> ...


 
هى حلوة لو معاكى حد من اصحابك او قرايبك بنات بس لوحدك صعبة اوى ​


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *بصى يا اختى والله على حسب البلد دى بس عادى اه اسافر لوحدى بس اكيد لما اكبر شوية ههههههههههه بس على فكرة بجد انا فى دماغى جدا موضوع السفر ده​*


 
طب شرم مثلا او الغردقة كافتراض هتقدرى ولوحدك 
دانتى جبارة يبت انتى ​


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _رفضى للموضوع كا اخ مش على سبيل انى مش واثق فيها او او​_
> _لكن ده من منطلق خوفى عليها بس لو احنا عايشين فى بلد تانى ممكن كان رأى اختلف بس انتو شيفين ايمنا عملة ازى بيكون فيها خوف على الشاب نفسة ما بالك البنت فى بلد متخلف وخصوصا لبنتنا انتو فهمنى طبعا بمعنى اوضح ملناش دية _
> _نصحتى متحوليش تخدى فكرة اخوكى كا عداء او غيره _
> _الشاب من منطلق معاملاته مع الشباب اللى زية عارف الاشخاص بتفكر ازى واية تفكرهم الوالد احيانا مش بيكون على دراية بأفكار الشباب المتخلفة اقل حاجة بيقولها انا واثق فى بنتى صدقينى هتتعبى_
> ...


 
كلامك صح يا تونى بجد انا بفكر كتير كداا طب انتا شايف البنت الى بتعمل كدا ايه صح ولا غلط و ايه ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> طب شرم مثلا او الغردقة كافتراض هتقدرى ولوحدك
> دانتى جبارة يبت انتى ​



*نووووو انا اقصد لو برة مصر هههههه جبارة اة ​*


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *نووووو انا اقصد لو برة مصر هههههه جبارة اة ​*


 
برة مصر الاخت سرحت بخيالها خالص 
يعنى لو بلد جوا مصر لااء ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> برة مصر الاخت سرحت بخيالها خالص
> يعنى لو بلد جوا مصر لااء ​



*ايون اصل ايه الفرق لما اسيب بلد واروح بلد تانية انا عايزة اسيب مصر بحالها يا امى انا بتكلم عن بلاد عربية معينة يمكن اعرف اروح دبى ولا سوريا او لبنان اى واحدة فيهم بحبهم ​*


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ايون اصل ايه الفرق لما اسيب بلد واروح بلد تانية انا عايزة اسيب مصر بحالها يا امى انا بتكلم عن بلاد عربية معينة يمكن اعرف اروح دبى ولا سوريا او لبنان اى واحدة فيهم بحبهم ​*


 
اقولك انا الفرق اللى انتى عاوزة تروحيم دول انيل دبى قال يشيخ 
هنفترض مثلا بلدك مفهاش شغل وجالك فرصة فى بلد تانية تعملى ايه
وبعدين انا افتكرت عاوز تروحى اميريكا ولا هولندا حاجة كدا جامدة مش بلاد عربية :11azy:
دهنا اهون طيب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> هى حلوة لو معاكى حد من اصحابك او قرايبك بنات بس لوحدك صعبة اوى ​


 لو ليكي قرايب في البلد تبقى حلوة و ساهلة​


----------



## mero_engel (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*بصي يا ميرنا اكيد صعب انه اعيش في بلد لوحد بس لو حسابنها *
*طب ما ممكن تدخلي جامعه وفي مكان بعيد عن اهلك وبرضه هتبقي لوحدك *
*فلو بابا موافق  هخليه يقنع اخويا *
*وانا هوافق لانه دا مستقبلي ومحدش هيحقق ذاته بسهوله *
*ويفضل طبعا انه البلد اللي اشتغل فيها يكون ليا حد هناك من قرايبي *
*ومرسي علي الموضوع *
*بجد سؤال صعب ومهم *​


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لو ليكي قرايب في البلد تبقى حلوة و ساهلة​


 
كبنت لو قريبتك مثلا يا رومى وسافرت ومهاش قرايب حكمك عليها ايه ​


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *بصي يا ميرنا اكيد صعب انه اعيش في بلد لوحد بس لو حسابنها *
> 
> *طب ما ممكن تدخلي جامعه وفي مكان بعيد عن اهلك وبرضه هتبقي لوحدك *
> *فلو بابا موافق هخليه يقنع اخويا *
> ...


صح يا ميرو كلامك بس لو على الدراسة كتيرها اربع سنين انما دى الى ما لا نهاية وكمان كشغل ممكن انتى تركزى اوى واجازاتك تبقى فين وفين 
طب انتى كبنت توافقى


----------



## سيزار (27 نوفمبر 2008)

لاء مش صح 

اعتقد ان الاب مش هيوافق وبالتالى الاخوان مش هيوافقوا ..

وانا من رأى الشخصى .. البنت تشتغل زى ما هى عايزه وتروح وتيجى وكمان فى اى شغلانه مناسبه وانا اشجع دا .. ولكن لو هناك شغل يخلى البنت تنام خارج بيتها .. دا انا اولع فيها .. ما ينفعشى .. ويغور الشغل اصلا .. ومش محتاجين فلوسك ولا اثبات ذاتك بره البيت لا ما ينفعشى .. نومك فى البيت اكرم من غربتك بره البيت 

وبكدا تنتهى القصه ... شكرا ميرنا ويارب اكون وافقت فى الاجابه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ماعنديش اخوات بنات 

:t30::t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> لاء مش صح​
> 
> 
> اعتقد ان الاب مش هيوافق وبالتالى الاخوان مش هيوافقوا ..​
> ...


 
يباااااى ايه دا انتا شكلك صعيدى 
لا العفو على ايه دنتا تعقد العقد :11azy:
طب لو الاب وافق وحد رايح معاها تعمل ايه ​


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ماعنديش اخوات بنات ​
> 
> 
> :t30::t30::t30::t30:​


 بتريح دماغك يا كوكو ماشى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> بتريح دماغك يا كوكو ماشى ​


 
لا بجد ماعنديش اخوات بنات :11azy:​


----------



## سيزار (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> يباااااى ايه دا انتا شكلك صعيدى
> لا العفو على ايه دنتا تعقد العقد :11azy:
> طب لو الاب وافق وحد رايح معاها تعمل ايه ​



**********************

ولا دى برضه الموضوع مرفوض اصلا مش محتاج مناقشه خلص خلاص ..

ههههههههههه

بتكلم جد على فكره .

لا حد ولا سبت وعلى رأى المثل 

قال قاعده ومرتاحا جابت لروحها حا حا


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> لا بجد ماعنديش اخوات بنات :11azy:​


 
صادق يا ولدى صادق ​


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> **********************
> 
> ولا دى برضه الموضوع مرفوض اصلا مش محتاج مناقشه خلص خلاص ..
> 
> ...


 
ايه الاخيرة دى طيب يعنى ايه
لا انتا عقد بجد يعنى يعنى عاوز تفهمنى لو مامتك ولا اخوك رايح معاها مش هتوافق دانتا عديت يبنى الصاعيدة بكتير 
وبعدين بنقول الاب وافق طب انا لو بابا موافق وحد رايح معاها اخويا يتفلق بصراحة هو ماله هو خايف عليا فى حد جاى معايا مش طالعة لوحدى يبقى حجتك ايه يخربيت كدا


----------



## سيزار (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> ايه الاخيرة دى طيب يعنى ايه
> لا انتا عقد بجد يعنى يعنى عاوز تفهمنى لو مامتك ولا اخوك رايح معاها مش هتوافق دانتا عديت يبنى الصاعيدة بكتير
> وبعدين بنقول الاب وافق طب انا لو بابا موافق وحد رايح معاها اخويا يتفلق بصراحة هو ماله هو خايف عليا فى حد جاى معايا مش طالعة لوحدى يبقى حجتك ايه يخربيت كدا



******************************

حجتى انتى  ما تعرفاهش 
هقولك

ما هما كانت البنت شديده وواثقه من نفسها للاسف هيه عامله زى مركب شراعيه ماشيه فى البحر بتمشى وتقاوم الريح وتستخدم هبوب الرياح لكى تسير .. ولكن سرعان ما ينكسر الشراع وتبقى عرضه للتيارت الخارجيه والتى قد تجرفها بعيد جدا وتأتى بأشياء كانت تمقتها فى الماضى وتحزن كثيرا حين فعلها لهذه الاشياء .. الفكر بيتغير.. والحياه بتشد .. والناس مش حلوه اصلا .. هينوبك الانحراف مهما كنتى قويه علاوه على دخول فكرك ونفسيتك اشساء لم تعتادى عليها وسيظل السؤال الدارك الممنوع مرغوب وتاتى بما هو ليس حسن ... اذا قطمه احسن من نحته 
يعنى بناقص اساسا .. وفى كلام تانى صعب اقوله هنا نظرا لشدته ووجرحه 

شكرا ميرنا ويارب تكون وصلت


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> ******************************
> 
> حجتى انتى ما تعرفاهش
> هقولك
> ...


وصلت يا عقد باشا


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا ميرنا على السؤال 
انا عن نفسي مستحيل افكر بالسفر بره بلدي ... لانه البنت في بلدها و يا دوب مدبره حالها.. بقى كيف لو ببلد غير بلدها.. اكيد رح تبقى خايفة ..و بصراحة البنت مخلوق ضعيف ما بتقدر تواجه المشكلات لوحديها..
فصعب قوي موضوع السفر دا ...*


----------



## SALVATION (27 نوفمبر 2008)

_


ميرنا قال:



كلامك صح يا تونى بجد انا بفكر كتير كداا طب انتا شايف البنت الى بتعمل كدا ايه صح ولا غلط و ايه ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لو انا شخص عادى مليش علاقة بيكى نهائى او بعائلتك بقول اية الناس دية قلبهم جامد اوى لانى معرفتش ظروفك او تفكير اهلك بس ده بيكون من منطلق اللى ظاهر قدامى
سورى اول حاجة بجيب العيب على الاهل بقول لانهم بلغتنا العامه سمحو لبنتهم بالمرمطة فى السفر علشان الفلوس مبحسبهاش بقى كا مستقبل وكده لاء با بصلها بمنطلق الماده وانك مطره للبهدلة علشان الماده
الشغل مش عيب بس ليه حدود
حضرت مره وعظة للبابا كان فيها سؤال بيقول هل نقبل ان بنت تسيب البلد وتسافر بره لوحدها؟
رد وقال لازم ندرس الموضوع كويس ونعرف هيه ريحا لفين؟ وعند مين؟ وحياتها هتكون هناك ازى؟
متفكريش من منطلق الحرية فكرى فى العواقب
خدى الموضوع بسهولة ومتدهوش اكتر من حقة_​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> لو اختك جالها شغل فى الغردقة ولا شرم وبباك موافق انتا توافق ولا لاا لو اه مش هتخاف عليها؟؟
> 
> *طبعاً  مش حوافق
> 
> ...


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا ميرنا على السؤال *
> *انا عن نفسي مستحيل افكر بالسفر بره بلدي ... لانه البنت في بلدها و يا دوب مدبره حالها.. بقى كيف لو ببلد غير بلدها.. اكيد رح تبقى خايفة ..و بصراحة البنت مخلوق ضعيف ما بتقدر تواجه المشكلات لوحديها..*
> *فصعب قوي موضوع السفر دا ...*


*مهو هنفترض معاكى حد من اهلك عيلتك معاكى حد هيبقى ايه *


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _لو انا شخص عادى مليش علاقة بيكى نهائى او بعائلتك بقول اية الناس دية قلبهم جامد اوى لانى معرفتش ظروفك او تفكير اهلك بس ده بيكون من منطلق اللى ظاهر قدامى_
> _سورى اول حاجة بجيب العيب على الاهل بقول لانهم بلغتنا العامه سمحو لبنتهم بالمرمطة فى السفر علشان الفلوس مبحسبهاش بقى كا مستقبل وكده لاء با بصلها بمنطلق الماده وانك مطره للبهدلة علشان الماده_
> _الشغل مش عيب بس ليه حدود_
> _حضرت مره وعظة للبابا كان فيها سؤال بيقول هل نقبل ان بنت تسيب البلد وتسافر بره لوحدها؟_
> ...


 
ليه بننبص على انها مسالة مادية انا لو حد معايا هروح بس مش ماديا لا هروح علشان احس انى بعمل حاجة بدل افضا حاجة جديدة حابة اجربها


----------



## jolly (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بصي ميرنا الموضوع مش موضوع تحرر او غيرة الموضوع يا جماعة هو موضوع البنت من الداخل قابلة للتغير ولا لا .يعني القيم اللي اتربت عليها ممكن تتغير نتجية الظروف اللي حواليها وممكن تغير نفسها عشان خاطر الناس ولا لا,,,بالنسبة ليا انا اخويا مش هايقول لا لو جالي الفرصة دي عشان الكل واثق اني اقدر اسد في اي مكان,,ميرسي علي المناقشة حبيبتي


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

R0O0O0KY قال:


> ميرنا قال:
> 
> 
> > لو اختك جالها شغل فى الغردقة ولا شرم وبباك موافق انتا توافق ولا لاا لو اه مش هتخاف عليها؟؟
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2008)

البنت بتعرف بس انها عايزة تثبت نفسها وبس
دة التحدى الى بتوضعوه امام عينيها
لاكن الشاب على رأى تونى يكون فاهم مجتمعه حتى اكتر من الاب
نفسة (مش عارفين ويا حرام عليكم انتوا زي اية لو عرفوا فيكم الشباب 
ان البنت بتام وحديها  او لو حتى مع صاحبتها
دى ها تبقى زي لم بتحطوطه الطعم بالسنارة والاف الاسماك
ستأتي لتحاول ان تنهش ولو قطهة صغيرة منه
وساعتها لا يعود ينفع الندم اكلمكم عن تجربة ومع اني عايش في بلد
حرياته زي اوروبا
ارجو ان تتقبلوا خبرتى 
سلام المسيح



​


----------



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2008)

من الاخر ميرنا
البنت لو منحلة وكانت فى وسط اهلها او وسط ملائكة ها تبقى منحلة
اما لو كانت ذات شخصية محترمة وتربيتها الدينية والاسرية صالحة
لو وجدت وسط شياطين العالم ها تحافظ على نفسها
ما فيش بنت بتعمل حاجة غصب عنها حتى لو قالت ضحكوا علية
وشربونى حاجة صفرا بتبقى راحت برضة بمزاجها
من هنا اقول اختى المفروض ان تكون صديقتى اولا وبالتالى
عارف اخلاقها جيدا وعلى الفور اوافق على سفرها لثقتى فيها 
حتى لو والدى رفض اقنعة ان يجعلها تسافر
اما لو كانت اختى على الورق ولا اعلم عنها شيئا 
ها اربطها فى رجل السرير ومش ها اخليها تشوف نور الشمس
حتى ولو والدى وافق على السفر سأكون كفيلا بمنعها 
ودمتى بود​


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> من الاخر ميرنا
> البنت لو منحلة وكانت فى وسط اهلها او وسط ملائكة ها تبقى منحلة
> اما لو كانت ذات شخصية محترمة وتربيتها الدينية والاسرية صالحة
> لو وجدت وسط شياطين العالم ها تحافظ على نفسها
> ...



سامحني اخي وليم لي رأي تاني...
انت بتثق باختك وبتربيتها على قبوعتي...........
انما هل تثق بالذئاب ......... اكيد لا
انت يا اخي ذو اخلاق عالية فلا تظن الناس كلها مثلك
اخي وليم الاف والاف البنات الذين هوجموا في مساكنهم وسط الليالي
تقول لي لا تفتح لاحد ..
طيب انا ااقول اعمل اية اجيب اي بنت اعرفها او االد صوت بنت او اي حاجة
ملايين الافكار اعطيك حتى اجعلها تفتح.او ممكن بمفتاح خاص يفتح اكثر الابواب
معك حق  انت تثق باختك انما صدقني الذئاب في هذه الايام هي الاكثرية
الساحقة لان الايمان خف وما فيش الله عند اكثرية الناس
عملوا  عدة حلقات تلفزيونية على الهواء الاتصالات كانت تنهمر على المحطة
كالشتاء من الفتيات التى تعرضنا لهكذا حالات عدا عن اللواتى كانوا في الاستوديو
وكشفوا عن وجوهم بالنهاية 
اكرر عدة حلقات على lbc
الناس بقيت تظن ان الارض هي القاعدة عايزة تؤمن نفسها ونسيوا الهدف من خلقنا
سئل افلاطون نفسه لماذا خلق الانسان ..لم يصل الى نتيجة..مع ان الجواب سهل
(حتى نعبده فقط وبذالك ننال نعمة الجلوس الى جانبه) انظر الانسان ما باله...؟؟؟؟؟
الله ينجينا
سلام المسيح

[Q-BIBLE]بالنهاية ما نفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه[/Q-BIBLE]
 

​


----------



## fns (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع صعب قوى
مينفعش البنت تسافر لوحديها وتشتغل فى بلد تانية وبالاخص محافظتين زى الغردقة وشرم الشيخ
محافظتين الشرطة فيها ماشية على مبدا الاجنبى على حق فى كل تصرفاته
انا فى مرة شفت موقف واحد اجنبى اتعدى على عامل مصرى وضربه بزجاجة بيرة على راسه الشرطة جات وطلبت الاسعاف للعامل المصرى واعتذرت للاجنبى عادى وكان مفيش حاجة حصلت
تخيلوا لو بنت سافرت لوحدها تشتغل هناك ومش معاها حتى مامتها
وواحد اجنبى عاكسها سواء بالكلام او باللمس
هاتعمل ايه
صعب قوى ان البنت تشتغل فى بلد تانية فى ظل غياب والدها او والدتها او اخواتها
فى الوقت ده لو اخوها منعها من السفر ده خوف عليها مش تحكم راى او اثبات انه الكبير او كلمته هو اللى تمشى ده بيبقى خوف مش اكتر
وبرضه مهما البنت وصلت لمكانة كبيرة وقدرت تحقق احلام كتيرة مش اتبقى زى الولد فى تحمله للمواقف الصعبة
البنات عموما مخلوق ضعيف مع ظهور اول مشكلة فى حياتهم تلاقيهم بيستسلموا وينهاروا
راى مينفعش البنت تسافر لبلد تانية وتشتغل فيها وهى مش معاها حد
شكرا ميرنا على طرحك للموضوع الجميل والهادف
واسف على الاطالة​


----------



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2008)

> سامحني اخي وليم لي رأي تاني...
> انت بتثق باختك وبتربيتها على قبوعتي...........
> انما هل تثق بالذئاب ......... اكيد لا
> انت يا اخي ذو اخلاق عالية فلا تظن الناس كلها مثلك
> ...


اخى الحبيب كليمو
اولا شكرا على اطرائك الراقى
وكلنا يعلم ان الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية
من كلامك اشعر اننا كا لو كنا فى غابة وسط وحوش ضارية
وليس فى بلد يحكمها القانون والا اصبح الخروج من المنزل 
ايضا خطرا على اى بنت وبالتالى خطرا على اى ولد لانة ايضا معرضا للاغتصاب
وبالتالى سواء البنت كانت فى بلدها او غير بلدها فهى معرضة لم تقولة
وانا هنا اتكلم عن اخلاق البنت فاذا كانت صالحة فستكون كذلك فى بلدها او خارجة
بعيدا عن حالات التحرش الفردية والتى ممكن ان تحدث فى اى مكان بالقوة والعنف
سواء كانت وسط الاسرة والاهل او فى بلدها او فى اى مكان اخر
وعلية يجب الا نقيس ردة افعالنا على حالات فردية وبالتالى نحجر على البنت
ونحرمها من اقل حقوقها وهى الاستقلالية الشخصية الذاتية 
ودمت بود​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> لو اختك جالها شغل فى الغردقة ولا شرم وبباك موافق انتا توافق ولا لاا لو اه مش هتخاف عليها؟؟
> مايوفقش ليه ما بابا موافق​  لو لاا ليه ما بباك موافق هتخاف عليها اكتر من بباك ؟؟ هزلكم
> مالوش لازمه الرفض​ لو انتا حد غريب تقول ايه عليها بت جدعة وعاوزة تسبت نفسها ؟ولا هتقول ايه ؟
> بنت جادعه وعايزة تثبت نفسها​ انتى لو جالك شغل هناك او فرصة انك تقدمى توافقى ولا هتخافى ولا هترفضى ولا ايه بظبط فى يومكو دا :ranting: محدش رد يعنى
> انا لو جالى فرصة شغل حلوة هقبل طبعا  واقدم فيه اكيد​


حبة اسئله حلوين يا ميرنا 
ميرسى يا عسل​


----------



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2008)

> الموضوع صعب قوى
> مينفعش البنت تسافر لوحديها وتشتغل فى بلد تانية وبالاخص محافظتين زى الغردقة وشرم الشيخ
> محافظتين الشرطة فيها ماشية على مبدا الاجنبى على حق فى كل تصرفاته
> انا فى مرة شفت موقف واحد اجنبى اتعدى على عامل مصرى وضربه بزجاجة بيرة على راسه الشرطة جات وطلبت الاسعاف للعامل المصرى واعتذرت للاجنبى عادى وكان مفيش حاجة حصلت
> ...



اخى الحبيب كيرو
لقد اعطيتنا مثلا عن احتكاك اجنبى سكير بعامل مصرى
هل معنى ذلك ان الرجل ايضا لا يعمل خارج مدينتة
وكيف نجزم ان الاجنبى سيحاول التحرش بالبنت اليس لدية اخلاق
وحتى اذا كان الا تستطيع البنت ان تردة لعقلة او تبتعد عنة
وهل انتم تتحدثون عن وطن ام غابة وتتحدثون عن انسانة
قادرة ان تحمى نفسها بسلوكها القويم وشخصيتها الذاتية
الا متى يتملكنا دائما الشعور الذكورى ونختلس من الانثى ابسط حقوقها
ومن قال ان المرأة ليست قوية الاحتما مثل الرجل الم تسمع يا اخى
عن المراة التى حاولوا اغتصابها وهى فى سيارتها هنا فى مصر 
وقاومتهم بضراوة منقطعة النظير وانتصرت عليهم بقوة ارادتها وعقلها الرشيد
كفانا ظلما وحجرا عليها فمن حقها ان تشعر بحريتها واستقلالها
وان اوان انقضاء عهد ذكورى منبطح حولها الا خيال بل تابع
اتركوها تجابة الحياة بمرها قبل حلوة ولكن حصنوها بالمبادىء والاخلاق
وعلى كل اب او اخ ان يصادق ابنتة او اختة حتى لا تنهار العلاقات الاسرية
ودمت بود​


----------



## fns (27 نوفمبر 2008)

معلش اخى وليم انا هاقول ردى على رايك
فين هى الحقوق الشخصية اللى انحرم البنت منها
احنا فى بلد حقوق الاقباط جميعا ضايعة فيها
مش عاوز حقوقنا الشخصية كمان تضيع
احنا فى بلد تعتبر غابة فعلا ومفهاش قانون 
لما تتجمع الوف على مبنى ويرفضوا ان المبنى ده يكون كنيسة يبقى فين القانون
لما تتجمع جماعة من الغجر بالاسلحة على دير يسكنه رهبان تركوا العالم وكل ما فيه
لتقديم حياتهم لربنا 
يبقى فين القانون
بعد كل هذا الدنيا اللى عايشين فيها غابة ولا مش غابة
يبقى لما احرم اختى من السفر لبلد تانية علشان خوفى عليها مهما كنت واثق فيها وعارف اخلاقها كويس
يبقى مش بتعدى على حقوقها الشخصية والذاتية 
ده راى وارجو منك ان تتقبله بصدر رحب​


----------



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2008)

> معلش اخى وليم انا هاقول ردى على رايك
> فين هى الحقوق الشخصية اللى انحرم البنت منها
> احنا فى بلد حقوق الاقباط جميعا ضايعة فيها
> مش عاوز حقوقنا الشخصية كمان تضيع
> ...



اخى الحبيب كيرو
اولا الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية
ورغم انك وضعت مثل عام ليس فى موضوعنا وهو حرية الاقباط فى مصر
ولكنى سوف اربطة فى موضوعنا بطريقة اخرى فما تتكلم عنة من حقوق الاقباط فهى سياسة 
دولة من عصور قديمة وليست وليدة هذا العصر وهى تاخذ وضعها القانونى والاعلامى فى شتى المجالات
واذا كان لا يعجبك تصرف دولة فى حقوقنا قاقباط رغم انها نظم لا تتغير بين ليلة وضحاها
وانت تفعل ما تفعلة الدولة فى اختك وتكبلها باغلال تسميها الخوف عليها
اليس من الاجدر ان نحاول نحن اولا ان نبدأ بخطوة ايجابية فى محور الاسرة الصغير
ونحقق العدالة والمساواة بيننا اولا بان نعطى المرأة حقها فى تحقيق ذلك
وعندما ننجح فى محيطنا الصغير فبالتاكيد سننجح فى محيطنا الكبير
ولكن بأحترام القانون وليس بالخروج عنة والا انكسرت هيبة الدولة 
وتحولت الى غابة يبرتع كل ما هو اقوى
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> اخى الحبيب كليمو
> اولا شكرا على اطرائك الراقى
> وكلنا يعلم ان الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية
> من كلامك اشعر اننا كا لو كنا فى غابة وسط وحوش ضارية
> ...



باين من كلامك اخي وليم انك بتتكلم عن السويد مش عن بلد عربي تستباح فيه 
الحريات وخصوصا لو كان مسيحي هما على حق على طول

بالنسبة لي لو انا عايز اجيلها بالليل واهلها معاها ودي نقطقة مهمة

سأحسب الف حساب انما لو اعرف انها بتنام لوحدها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بتقلي دولة القانون 
بيحرقوا كنيسة بيطلع الحق على المحروق اي قانون اخي وليم
وخصوصا لو كانت البنت مسيحية
بالسعودية لو سيارة دهستك هو مؤمن وانت مشرك انت الى تدفع
ولو انت الى دهسته ممكن اعدام
اخيرأ احيي فيك روح الثقة بنفسك وبالى تثق بيها 
انما ان تثق بالذئاب دى حاجة خلاص انا سأقفل عليها رأييك واحترمه..
سلام المسيح


​


----------



## يوستيكا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر ليكي ميرنا علي الموضوع الجميل ده 

انتى لو جالك شغل هناك او فرصة انك تقدمى توافقى ولا هتخافى ولا هترفضى ولا ايه بظبط فى يومكو دا  محدش رد يعنى 

انا حسب الظروف ممكن اوفق لو شغل مناسب و مضمون وعارفه انا هشتغل مع مين باظبط مش اي شغل و السلام  و بعدين اكيد لو اخي مش موافق هجلس معه و نتناقش و يا اقناعه يا ام يقنعني 
لكن لو مش موافق علشان خايف عليه فالبنت ممكن تحافظ علي نفسه لو في و سط ايه و البنت اللي مش كويسه بتعمل اللي هي عاوزه لو مربوطه بسلاسل


----------



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2008)

> باين من كلامك اخي وليم انك بتتكلم عن السويد مش عن بلد عربي تستباح فيه
> الحريات وخصوصا لو كان مسيحي هما على حق على طول
> 
> بالنسبة لي لو انا عايز اجيلها بالليل واهلها معاها ودي نقطقة مهمة
> ...



اخى الحبيب كليمو
بالقطع اتكلم عن وطنى مصر لانى اتعايش معة واعرفة جيدا
كما اننى زرت الكويت ومكثت فيها فترة وجدتهم يحترمون الاقباط جدا
اما السعودية فحالها حال على كل المصريين مسلمين ومسيحيين 
والدليل مشكلة الطبيبين المسلمين فى سجونها وجلدهما باسلوب مقزز
ولنرجع لموضوعنا فانا لا اثق فى الذئاب البشرية ولكنى اثق فى مقدرة اختى
على مجابهة الصعاب لانها صديقة واخت فى نفس الوقت ولا تخفى عنى شيئا
وهذ اسلوب يجب على كل اسرة ان تنشأ ابنائها على الصدق مع الامان والثقة
ودمت بود​


----------



## fns (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى الحبيب وليم اربط الاحداث ببعضيها
اربط الاحداث الجماعية اللى بتحصل فى الدولة والعواقب التى تنتج من وراها اتلاقيها بتاثر فى فى الحرية الشخصية
بمعنى الاحداث اللى حصلت فى الدير واللى حصلت فى المبنى
دى بتديك طابع عن المكان اللى انتى عايش فيه بتعرفك حدودك فيه كويس
بتعرفك مهما وصلت فى البلد دى برضه انت ولا شى فيها
يبقى لما ارفض سفر اختى يبقى ليا حق
اللى خلانا مشكلة جماعية وحساسة ومعرفناش نحلها وطلعنا احنا الغطانين وحقنا ضاع
فما بالك لو حصلت مشكلة مع الفتاة اللى عاوزة تمارس حقوقها الشخصية مع شخص مسلم
ايكون ايه العمل
هل اتقدر تاخد حقها منه؟؟؟
معتقدش
يبقى خوفى عليها ورفضى انها متسافرش برة لوحديها فى بلد مش بتقدر حقوق المراة
يبقى عندى حق ومش بقيدها
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*swety koky girl*
انت طرحت موضوع مهم وخصوصا فى مصر 
انا  رائى حتى لما البنت بتلبس محتشم صدقنى بتتعاكس برده 
يعنى ايه الى يخلى واحده محجبه ومنقبه كمان وتتعاكس يبقا ايه السبب
الشباب مش لاقى حجه يبرر بيها الى بيعمله بجد
ما الدنيا كلها فيها انفتاح ومابيحصلش كده غير فى مصر 
ربنا يرحمنا ويحمينا بجد
ميرسى للموضوع الهام
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

بنت تماف ايريني
​
كلام سويتى صح يا كليمو البنت دلوقتى لو خرجت ومش باين منها حاجه خالص برده بتتعاكس شكراااااااا على موضوعك الجميل

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*R0O0O0KY*


*العيب الاول و الاخير بيبقة فى الشاب

لانة بيبقى السبب فى المشاكل كلها سواء البنت محتشمة او لا

و طبعاً البنات بيكون عليهم جزاء من المسؤلية

موضوع هام و مفيد جداً يا أستاذ كليم

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*rgaa luswa
​يا عزيزي البنت حتي لو لبسة خيمة وماشية بردة بتتعاكس من الشباب ودة بيرجع للعقول الراجعية والتربية الغلط
والنشاة الغير سليمة وفقدان العلاقة مع ربنا للشباب 
لو حد في قلبة ربنا عمرة ما هيعاكس بنت ماشية في حالها 
مرسي اللك خيي كليم
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

دة ردود البنت نفسها ولساها بين اهلها وناسها ممكن تكون رايحةمشوار صغير
​

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66402


سلام المسيح


----------



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى الحبيب كيرو
ان اردنا ان نصلح من حولنا علينا ان نبدأ بانفسنا اولا
بأن نعطى كل حق حقة بامانة مسيحية خالصة
فكما ان لك حقوق فعليك واجبات ايضا فمن حقك ان تصادق اختك 
ولا تمارس عليها دور الرقيب بلا داعى وبلا حوار وتعطيها الفرصة لاثبات
مقدرتها الداخلية فى مجابهة الحياة حتى تنشأ قوية معتمدة على نفسها
وللاسف لم افهم معنى ان المسيحية لا تستطيع اخذ حقها من المسلم من قال هذا
الا اذا كنت تقصد بالمتورطة معة فاذا كان هذا فبسبب انحلالها وليس كينونتها الدينية
اما ما يحدث من فتنات طائفية فنحن نعلم مصادرها جيدا وهناك خطأ اسلامى 
يتبعة خطأ مسيحى هذا لو نظرنا بعقلية متأنية قليلا
واخيرا اقول انشأوا البنت نشئة صحيحة ودعوها تجابة الحياة فستكون ندا لها
ودمت بود​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا انا شخصيا لو بنتى هتسافر هرفض

بلد تانى وبنت لوحدك صعبه من وجهه نظرى

البنت لما بتخرج وترجع بشكر ربنا فمابالك 

بقى لما تسافر لوحدها

فكرى كويس قبل ما تخدى قرار وخصوصا انتى

اللى بتتكسف من خيالها​


----------



## mero_engel (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*يعني لما تكون البنت رايحه تشتغل في بلد تانيه غير بلدها *
*لكن مش هتعيش وحدها هتعيش مع قرايبها في بيتهم*
*يبقي البنت اصبحت مش وحدها *
*ومعاها اللي يحميها *
*وفي نفس الوقت بتحقق ذاتها في الوقت اللي اهلها مطمنيني عليها *

*متابعه معاكم الموضوع *​


----------



## fns (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى الحبيب وليم حاول انك تستوعب ان احنا عايشين فى بلد عربية مش بلد اوربية
بلد مشاكلها اكتر من انجازاتها
الكبير فيها بياكل الصغير
القوى بيدوس على الضعيف
بلد ماشية على مبدا الاقوى هو اللى ليه مكان فيها
يبقى مينفعش الواحد يسيب اخته تواجه الصعاب لوحديها مهما كانت نشاتها
صدقنى كتير صعب
على العموم دى اراء شخصية
واختلاف الراى لا يفسد للود قضية
وصدقنى اخى الحبيب ممكن تلاقى اسر توافق على ذهاب بنتها للعمل فى بلد تانية لوحديها
وفى اسر ممكن متوافقش
بس اعتقد ان الاغلبية مش اتوافق
شكرا لك اخى على مناقشتك الجميلة والبناءة
وصدقنى انى استمتعت بيها كتير
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 نوفمبر 2008)

> ميرنا انا شخصيا لو بنتى هتسافر هرفض
> 
> بلد تانى وبنت لوحدك صعبه من وجهه نظرى
> 
> ...



بعد اذن ميرنا 
اود ان ارد على كاندى
طبعا انتى بتكلمى بصفتك ام خايفة على بنتها انا معاكى ولكن
من جعل الابنة خجولة اليس انتى من جعل الابنة لا تستطيع
ان تجابة بمفردها الحياة اليس انتى من احاط ابنتة بالرعاية لدرجة 
لدرجة تحول الحب الامومى الى سجن انفرادى يجعل البنت 
لا تستطيع حتى ان تفكر الا بمساعدة امها
هنا مكمن المشكلة الحقيقية فى بلادنا الاحتضان الزائد مع الخوف
حيث انة من المفروض ان ننشىء البنت منذ صغرها على الاعتماد على نفسها
ومنها المشاركة فى كل اعمال المنزل والمطبخ يدا بيد مع الام وفى نفس الوقت
التعامل معها كصديقة وليست كأبنة نسمع ارائها ونناقشها بحرية كاملة دون تهديد بعقاب
وحتى اذا اخطأت ننصح بأقناع نوجة لها ارشاداتنا الكاملة وكيف تتعامل مع الناس 
الغرباء قبل الاقارب ندربها كيف تتخطى العراقيل حتى عند بداية دخولها مرحلة المراهقة
وحدوث تغيرات فى جسدها تشرح الام لها ما يحدث واسباب هذة التغيرات وتعلمها
كيف تجابة تلك التغيرات واين مكمن الخطورة حتى لا نجعلها تتصرف تصرفات
خاطئة من نفسها فهذا علما وليس عيبا بعد ذلك عندما تتركى لها حرية التصرف
ستكون جديرة بها وتتستطيع ان تواجة عواصف الحياة
للاسف اغلب الاشياء التى تحدث للبنت وانسياقها وراء رعونة وشهوات شاب
سببها الام دون ان تدرى لانها سجنتها داخل حبها خوفا عليها دون ان
تعلمها كيفية التصرف وان الخجل الزائد عن الحد هو ضرر كبير
واسف على الاطالة لان الموضوع غاية فى الاهمية
علموا بناتكم منذ الصغر كل شىء حتى يكونوا اقوياء امام عواصف الحياة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 نوفمبر 2008)

> اخى الحبيب وليم حاول انك تستوعب ان احنا عايشين فى بلد عربية مش بلد اوربية
> بلد مشاكلها اكتر من انجازاتها
> الكبير فيها بياكل الصغير
> القوى بيدوس على الضعيف
> ...


صدقنى حبيب قلبى كيرو
انا اكثر منكم سعادة بهذة المناقشة الايجابية من شباب واع ومدرك لحقائق الامور
وانا هنا اتكلم على اهمية التربية منذ نشوب اظافر البنت 
وكيف نهيئها لمجابه الحياة وعواصفها وعدم التقوقع خوفا من المجهول 
وعندما قلت اوافق على سفر اختى فهذا ليس معناة انى لا اخاف عليها من المجهول
بالعكس لانى مقتنع انها قادرة على مواجهتة وهذا بعد معايشتى لها قصديق قبل ان اكون اخا
وبالقطع لن تسافر هباءا وبلا ترتيب ومعرفة مكان مبيتها وظروف عملها والمدينة التى ستعيش فيها
بمعنى مثلا لن اتركها تسافر لمنطقة مثلا كالخليج لاننا نعلم مشاكلها العامة مع الشاب 
والخاصة مع البنت وبالتالى هى لن توافق ايضا وعلينا ان نتعلم كيف نتحاور مع البنت
مثلها مثل الولد ويكون كلامنا بالاقناع وليس بالاجبار ستكون النتيجة افضل كثيرا
وحتى اكون اكثر وضوحا انى اوافق طالما لها امكانيات المواجةة مع الترتيب المسبق لمكان حياتها الجديد
اما لو كانت خجولة ضعيفة التصرف جاهلة ببواطن الامور فهذة لا تصلح حتى للخروج 
الا ومعها ولى على راى الاخوة الخليجيين
اعتقد بعد هذا قد وضحت الؤيا فى ردودى جيدا
وما زال الحوار مستمرا
ودمت بود​


----------



## ميرنا (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ينهار انا هقرى الردودى دى كلها ازاى اول مرجع من الخدمة هقرائها رد رد 
واضح انى الموضوع مهم وانا مش عارفة 
هو انا تايهة ومش عارف اخد قرار فى كتير الامر بنسبالهم مرفوض وناس تانى لا بتشجعنى جداا انا احترت اه ولا لاا هو انا بتكلم فى حاجة ممكن تيجى وممكن لااء بس لو جات ابقى عارفة راسى من رجلى ومتهوش


----------



## وليم تل (28 نوفمبر 2008)

> ينهار انا هقرى الردودى دى كلها ازاى اول مرجع من الخدمة هقرائها رد رد
> واضح انى الموضوع مهم وانا مش عارفة
> هو انا تايهة ومش عارف اخد قرار فى كتير الامر بنسبالهم مرفوض وناس تانى لا بتشجعنى جداا انا احترت اه ولا لاا هو انا بتكلم فى حاجة ممكن تيجى وممكن لااء بس لو جات ابقى عارفة راسى من رجلى ومتهوش



شوفى ميرنا
عشان تقدرى تقررى لابد ان تفهمى نفسك جيدا
وبالتالى معرفة مدى مقدرتك الداخلية على مواجهه اى موقف غريب
اما اذا كنتى من النوع المتعود على الانطواء والخجل
فنصيحة لا تفكرى فى الابتعاد عن الاهل ومن الافضل
ان تدربى نفسك اولا بالاضافة ولو كان هناك امر هام
يدعوا للسفر عليكى بترتيب ذلك جيدا بمساعدة الاهل 
حتى تضمنى درجة وافية من الامن الاحتياطى
ودمتى بود​


----------



## fns (28 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> صدقنى حبيب قلبى كيرو
> انا اكثر منكم سعادة بهذة المناقشة الايجابية من شباب واع ومدرك لحقائق الامور
> وانا هنا اتكلم على اهمية التربية منذ نشوب اظافر البنت
> وكيف نهيئها لمجابه الحياة وعواصفها وعدم التقوقع خوفا من المجهول
> ...



مقدرش انكر اخى وليم ان لو الاخ عامل اخته كصديق قبل ما يعملها اخت ايكون ليه تاثير اكبر فى حياتها 
ومقدرش انكر ايضا ان لو الاسرة علمت بنتها التربية المسيحية الصح وافهمتها يعنى ايه دنيا فيها الكويس وفيها الوحش وكيف تتعامل مع الكويس وتتجنب الوحش
انه اياثر بحياتها كتير
بس تعالى اخى وليم نشوف تفكير الشباب الايام دى
تعالى نشوف نظرتهم للبنت الايام دى
انت ذكرت فى موضوع اخونا كليم بعض الكلمات استاذنك انى اقتبسها وهى
مجتمع ذكورى يحاول باستماتة تهميش المراة
واعتبارها عورة فى كل شىء وانها مبتغى الرجل دائما لم ينظر لها
كانسانة لها كيان وحقوق مثلة ولكنها مجرد جسد يثير فية شهوتة الحمقاء
ومن هنا اقول ان ليس سببة المرأة ولكن سببة شباب اهوج وارعن
يسير هائما فى الشوارع منتظرا فريستة كالحيوان تماما
ولا ننسى اهم سبب جعل اغلب الشباب هكذا وهو المخدرات والتى 
بكلامك هذا اخى الحبيب وضحت بعض نظرات الشباب فى مجتمعنا للمراة عموما 
هل يعقل بعد ما عرفت تفكير بعض الشباب اتجاه البنات انى اترك اختى لوحدها تواجه مصاعب الحياة بمفردها فى بلد ليس ليها فيها اهل او اقارب او حتى اصدقاء
اعتقد اخى الحبيب وليم ايكون كتير صعب اننا نترك فتاة تواجه الحياة بمفردها ونجعلها تتعلم من اخطائها
فى اخطاء اخى الحبيب وليم لو حصلت مع الفتاة لا يصلح فيها الندم ولا تكون قابلة للتصليح
اعتقد حضرتك فاهمنى
غير الولد عموما ....الولد متعود يقوم ويقع ويسقط ويقف
لكن فى سقطات للفتاة لا يصلح فيها الوقوف من جديد
اتمنى انى اكون قدرت اوضحلك وجهة نظرى
واتمنى انك تتقبل رايى بصدر رحب
وما زال الحوار مستمر
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 نوفمبر 2008)

> هل يعقل بعد ما عرفت تفكير بعض الشباب اتجاه البنات انى اترك اختى لوحدها تواجه مصاعب الحياة بمفردها فى بلد ليس ليها فيها اهل او اقارب او حتى اصدقاء
> اعتقد اخى الحبيب وليم ايكون كتير صعب اننا نترك فتاة تواجه الحياة بمفردها ونجعلها تتعلم من اخطائها
> فى اخطاء اخى الحبيب وليم لو حصلت مع الفتاة لا يصلح فيها الندم ولا تكون قابلة للتصليح
> اعتقد حضرتك فاهمنى
> ...



بالقطع اخى الحبيب كيرو
الحوار مستمرا طالما مع انسان جيد مثلك يفهم معنى الحوار واهدافة وعلية اقول
نعم اعى جيدا تفكير بعض الشباب ونظرتة للانثى وافضل الا اعمم لان هناك
كثير من الشباب الصالح والواعى اجتماعيا ودينيا
وعندما قلت اوافق كان معها عدة ملاحظات هامة 
اولها تربية البنت وهى طفلة على التعود على الاعتماد على نفسها وهذا ما قلتة لكاندى ومتابعتها 
جيدا حتى مع ظهور المراهقة وحدوث تحورات جسدية اعلمها جيدا ذلك وهذا هو دور الام
وافهمها مكمن الخطر الذى ممكن ان تتعرض لة بسبب هذا الجسد مع النصح والارشاد والمتابعة
وتدريبها على كيفية مواجهة اى موقف قد يسىء لها
ثانيا معرفة البلد الذى ستذهب الية وظروف معيشتة ومكان الاقامة وظروفة ومن حولة 
وهل ستكون البنت الوحيدة ام هناك اخريات ونوعيتهم وظروف اعمالهم خاصة
واننا هنا نتكلم على الانتقال لمدينة اخرى داخل مصر وكثير من فتايات الجامعة تدرس فى كليات 
خارج مدينتها وبعيدا عن اسرتها فهل نمنعهن هن الاخريات
اذا موافقتى معتمدة على شرطين
الاول شخصية البنت ومدى قدرتها على مجابهة الحياة بمفردها
ثانيا التيقن من توفر قدر من الامان فى مكان الانتقال
وعندما قلت عندما تخطأ فنتركها تتعلم من اخطائها هنا اتكلم على طفولتها وليس فى شبابها
لانة من المفروض انى جعلتها تسير فى طريق ممهد بارشاد الام طبعا
وما زال الحوار مستمرا لو كان هناك نقاط اختلاف
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الحبيب وليم 

ما زلت تركز على ما عندك اي على الفتاة او الاخت وبانك تعرفها وتثق بها وهي تستطيع مجابهة
المجهول انا معك انما...هناك شي لا تتوقعه من الغير .

بلعبة الشطرنجة اقوى لعبة ذكاء بالعالم
الشرط حتى تستطيع الربح لا ان تفكر انت ماذا ستفعل
بل ان تفكر وتتكهن عدوك ماذا يخطط لك

وفي مثل حالة البنت المسافرة العدو مجهول

قلت بانك لن ترسلها الا اذا عرفت شروط السكن والعمل الى اخره

لاكن يبقى هناك شيء الا وهو العدو المجهول الذي لن يريك نفسه
الا بعد فوات الاوان ومهما فعلت انا واثق بانك لا ولن تعرفه فهو مجهول


واسمح لي ان اقتبس هذه الاية من الانجيل.
​
[q-bible]اقرأ الأصحاح كاملا متى الأصحاح 7 العدد 15 «احْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ!
[/q-bible]


----------



## fns (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى الحبيب وليم انا هاتكلم معاك فى الشرط الثانى
اللى هو
ثانيا معرفة البلد الذى ستذهب الية وظروف معيشتة ومكان الاقامة وظروفة ومن حولة
وهل ستكون البنت الوحيدة ام هناك اخريات ونوعيتهم وظروف اعمالهم خاصة
واننا هنا نتكلم على الانتقال لمدينة اخرى داخل مصر وكثير من فتايات الجامعة تدرس فى كليات
خارج مدينتها وبعيدا عن اسرتها فهل نمنعهن هن الاخريات
فلنفترض انك اخى الحبيب وليم عرفت ان البلد هى محافظة شرم الشيخ والغردقة والكل يعلم قد ايه المحافظتين دول بالاخص من الاماكن الاولى فى مصر المحببة لزيارة السياح فيها والكل يعلم طبعا فى اختلاف كبير بين عاداتنا وتقالينا وعادات وتقاليد السياح الاجانب ...لو علمت بالمكان وكانوا المحافظتين دول .... ماذا سيكون رايك؟؟؟
ثانيا اخى الحبيب وليم لو علمت انها البنت الوحيدة...ما ذا سيكون رايك؟؟؟
ثالثا اخى وليم هناك فرق كبير بين الفتاة تخرج برة بلدها وتذهب لبلد اخرى من اجل التعليم 
وفتاة اخرى تذهب لبلد اخرى غريبة من اجل العمل
احاول اوضحلك الفرق بينهم من وجهة نظرى
الفتاة اللى بتروح لبلد اخرى من اجل التعليم اول حاجة بيكون السكن تبع كنيسة وبيبقى معاها تاسونات بيشرفوا عليهم وبيعلموهم الصح من الخطا وغير هذا الاهل بيبقوا عارفين عنها كل حاجة
يعنى الفتاة ذهبت لمكان غريب لكن لقيت اللى يقدر يفهمها الصح من الغلط
او السكن بيكون عند حد من قرايبها فى نفس البلد اللى كليتها موجودة فيها وفى كلتا الحالتين بيبقوا الاهل مطمنين على بنتهم
لكن تعالى للفتاة التى تذهب لمكان غريب من اجل العمل ولا يوجد معها احد تعرفه تستطيع من خلاله انها تستشيره فى بعض امورها التى تحدث معاها...فتكون هذه الفتاة معرضة للوقوع فى الخطا
انا منتظر رايك اخى الحبيب وليم
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> اخي الحبيب وليم
> 
> ما زلت تركز على ما عندك اي على الفتاة او الاخت وبانك تعرفها وتثق بها وهي تستطيع مجابهة
> المجهول انا معك انما...هناك شي لا تتوقعه من الغير .
> ...




اخى الحبيب كليمو
صدقنى انا لم اتمسك برأى جزافى دون ان يكون لة اساس 
مع يقينى بانة هناك اشياء غير متوقعة من الممكن حدوثها 
فى موطن الاسرة او خارجها والادهى من ذلك بدايتها تكون من النت
والذى نستخدمة جميعا وبة من الشرور قد يكون اكثر كثيرا من الواقع بل طريقة مثلى للانحلال
وهنا بنيت كلامى ليس على الثقة فى البنت فحسب ولكن على مدى
تعلمها وادراكها الكامن لكل شىء فى الحياة ومقدرتها على مجابهتة دون احتياجها لمعونة
ولقد اخترت لعبتى المفضلة والاولى وهى الشطرنج لتصل بها لهدفك وعلية نبدأ الدور
وبالتالى سيكون احد اللاعبين هو ذلك الشاب المجهول ذو البنية القوية وليكن انت
واللاعب الثانى تلك الفتاة ضعيفة البنية ولتكن انا وحتى تكون اللعبة متكافئة فلابد
ان يكون الاثنين ندا فى ذكائهما حتى تكون اللعبة ذات طابع محفز وهنا ستقول كيف يتأتى ذلك
وهو الاقوى بنيانيا وعلية اقول انها لعبة ذكاء وانا كأنثى قد اكون اكثر منك ذكاءا لاننى تدربت منذ صغرى على خططك والاعيبك فرغم ما تملكة من قطع ولكنك محترف فى استخدام الحصان فقط باساليبك الملتوية ونادر ما تستخدم الطبية او الفيل لتحقيق مأربك بموت الملك وهو ما يمثل عفتى اما انا فالعب بجميع القطع للقضاء على ملكك وهو غريزتك الحيوانية ومتنبهة جيدا لكل
نقلة تنقلها واعلم جيدا نتيجتها وخطتها ذاهبة لاين فأمى علمتنى ذلك جيدا
ومن هنا نقول ان تربية البنت وتحصنها بكل شىء قادر على حمايتها
وسوف اسرد عليك قصة حدثت فى الواقع فى مدينة الزقازيق ونشرت فى الصحف منذ زمن
حيث خرجت فتاة الطب متاخرة من كليتها واضطرت لركوب تاكسى بمفردها حتى تضمن
سرعة وصولها لاسرتها وكان السائق من النوع الحيوانى ولقد فهمت الفتاة ذلك عند تغيير اتجاهة
لمناطق زراعية غير اهلة وفتحت شنطتها واخرجت مشرطا من علبة التشريح واخفتة فى يدها
حيث توقف السائق وظهرت على عينة شرارة الشهوة وهنا اقنعتة الفتاة بانها لن تقاومة بل هى تبغى ايضا وستساعدة وبغباءة سعد بذلك وكانت النتيجة قطع شريان عضوة الذكرى وترنح كما الفأر 
امام تلك الفتاة الضعيفة ولكنها تمتاز برجاحة عقلها واتزانها مما اعطاها قوة لفعل ذلك
ومن هنا اوجة كلامى لكل فتاة لا تصدقى انك ضعيفة وان الفتى اقوى منك ببنيانة فأنتى بذكائك 
ومعرفتك لنقط ضعفة سهل جدا ان تدمرية وذلك بالدليل القاطع واعتقد ان ما سأقولة لن يكون خارجا
على العرف ولكنة لكى تتعلمى كيف تقضى على من يحاول اهدار عفتك
فاذا لا قدر اللة وتعرضتى لموقف مثل هذا وليس لديك اى مساعدة او نجدة نفذى ما اقولة
لا تقاومية واعطية الامان الكامل بل ساعدية لاخراج ما يحلو لة وهنا ستكشف عورتة امامك
فلا تجزعى وتمسكى باتزانك وجهزى قبضة يدك الضعيفة واطلقيها بعزم ما عندك 
تجاة خصيتة ستجدية مترنحا كما الكلب على الارض هنا اكملى فى نفس الاتجاة بيديكى
وارجلك وباى شىء اماك اخبطية على راسة ايضا حتى تتيحى لنفسك الهروب
ولا تقلقى فهذة المنطقة اضعف من الضعف بالنسبة للرجل وقد تميتة وهنا ايضا
سيكون القانون معك
وما زال الحوار مستمرا
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 نوفمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> اخى الحبيب وليم انا هاتكلم معاك فى الشرط الثانى
> اللى هو
> ثانيا معرفة البلد الذى ستذهب الية وظروف معيشتة ومكان الاقامة وظروفة ومن حولة
> وهل ستكون البنت الوحيدة ام هناك اخريات ونوعيتهم وظروف اعمالهم خاصة
> ...



اخى الحبيب كيرو
شكرا على ردك واسلوبك الشيق فى الحوار وما ينتج عنة من  اسئلة محورية هامة
واضح من اختيارك لمدينتى شرم الشيخ والغردقة وجود سياح بهما لهما عادات وتقاليد 
تختلف عنا كلية واعتقد انك لا تعلم الكثير عن هؤلاء ولم تحتك وتتعامل معهم مباشرة
صدقنى رغم الحرية المطلقة عندهم ولكنهم افضل منا كثيرا خلقا وافعالا ولا يبدر منهم
اى شىء مشين كما انهم قوم لطفاء لاكثر درجة طبعا باستثناء احبائنا من الخليج 
فلهم طبع اخر ومن السهل عدم الاحتكاك بهم
اما ان تكون البنت الوحيدة فهذا ضربا من المحال لان السياحة تعتمد على البنت اكثر من الولد
بالاضافة لوجود عائلات مقيمة فى تلك المدن لانها ليست مقصورة على السياح
اما مقارنتك بين فتاة الجامعة المغتربة وفتاة العمل المغتربة فهنا المقارنة جانبها الصواب
لان فتاة الجامعة منتقلة من مرحلة مدرسية قد لا يكون بها اختلاط الى مرحلة جامعية مختلطة هنا هى فى حاجة لعون اضافى وتواجد من يتابعها باستمرا 
اما فتاة العمل انتهت من هذا كلة ولابد ان تعتمد على نفسها حسب ما تعلمتة سابقا
وبالتالى فهى ليست فى حاجة لمن يساعدها او يقيمها
الا فى حالة واحدة وهى انها لم تتعلم شيئا عن مدارك الحياة خلال الاعوام السابقة
وهذا قد يكون عيبا فيها او عيبا من اسرتها انهم لما يحاولوا تعليمها كيف تعيش بمفردها
وهنا هذة الفتاة لا تصلح لسفر وحتى لا تصلح للعمل فى محيط مدينتها
والحوار مازال مستمرا
ودمت بود​


----------



## fns (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى الحبيب وليم انا فهمت عاوز تقول ايه
ممكن الخص نهاية الحوار فى بعض الكلمات وهى اى فتاة جات ليها فرصة فى مكان غير بلدها ووالديها موافقين لازم تقعد بينها وبين نفسها وتسال نفسها هل اتكون بامكانها تواجه المصاعب التى تواجها فى المكان الغريب اللى اتذهب اليه ولا اتضعف مع ظهور اول مشكلة ليها
هل ثقة اهلها فيها فى محلها ولا هى مش اتكون قد الثقة دى
لو اتسطيع فعلا انها تواجه المصاعب التى اتواجها فى المكان اللى اتذهب اليه
واتكون قد الثقة يبقى تذهب من غير تردد
ده اللى فهمته من كلامك اخى الحبيب وليم
طيب لو حبينا ننصح اى شاب ليه اخت وجالها فرصة عمل فى مكان تانى نقوله ايه علشان ميقفش عائق بين اخته وفرصة العمل التى اتيحت ليها نقوله ايه
ولو حبينا ننصح اى فتاة حبيت تسافر لبلد غريبة من اجل العمل نقولها ايه حتى تستطيع تواجه المصاعب اللى اتواجها فى المكان ده حتى لا تكون ضعيفة فى المكان اللى اتذهب اليه
ولو حبينا ننصح كل اسرة مسيحية بتعامل بناتهم بحساسية بدافع الخوف عليهم نقولهم ايه 
ودمت بود


----------



## kalimooo (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي وليم الحبيب
ان سأتصور معك بان الفتاة قديسية وبنفس الوقت معها الحزام الاسود بالتكواندو

ما زلت مصرا" على مقدرة البنت على مقاومة المجهول
واضح انه عندك ثقة عمياء بالفتاة اخلاقيا وجسديا وفكريا"
انا معك مئة بالمئة انما قوات الظلام لا يصعب عليها شيء

من هنا اروي بايجاز حادثتين تقريبا" اغلب الفضائيات وضعتهم بنشرتها

عامل ناطور في بناية 15 سنة يعني الكل يثق به
ده العدو المجهول الى بتكلم عنه مش الغريب
بعد 15 سنة دخل شقة  بنفس العمارة التى هو مسؤل عن حراستها 
سرق وقتل الجميع وهم نيام

حادثة اخرى
شاب في ال16 من عمره دخل هو واصحابه ليسرق بيت جدته
على اساس ان الجدة ليست بالمنزل ولما تفاجاء بها في الداخل
ورأته بالجرم المشهود  يحاول اخذ الجواهر من الخزانة
قتلها بالاشتراك مع اصحابه

اخي وليم الذي تثق به ممكن يكون العدو المجهول الى مش ممكن تتوقعه الفتاة
في غربتها سابتعد اكثر حتى لو كان شابا" قويا" لن يستطيع مجابهته
ودمت بود















​


----------



## جيلان (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*بصراحة انا عن نفسى موافقش اخاف اروح اشتغل برة لوحدى خصوصا لو جوة مصر
يعنى لو رحلات مثلا تابعة للكلية او الكنيسة حتى لو كانت لمدة شهور فى مصر او اوروبا او بلد عربى مش هخاف
لكن شغل وابقى مسئولة عن نفسى ولوحدى لاااااااااا حتى لو هما وافقوا فى الزمن المنيل ده انا اخاف على نفسى خصوصا فى مصر والبلاد العربية
واهلى لو موافقوش هيبقى لانهم خايفين عليا مش عدم ثقة ابدا
بدليل انهم اى رحلة بيوافقوا حتى لو طويلة لان بيكون فى حماية لكن لوحدى انا كمان مش عايزة

وعلى فكرة انا بحب اخد برأى اخويا جدا
الشباب بجد شافوا كتير وعارفين الدنيا ماشية ازاى وعارفين الشباب الى فى سنهم بيفكروا فى ايه
*


----------



## وليم تل (29 نوفمبر 2008)

> اخى الحبيب وليم انا فهمت عاوز تقول ايه
> ممكن الخص نهاية الحوار فى بعض الكلمات وهى اى فتاة جات ليها فرصة فى مكان غير بلدها ووالديها موافقين لازم تقعد بينها وبين نفسها وتسال نفسها هل اتكون بامكانها تواجه المصاعب التى تواجها فى المكان الغريب اللى اتذهب اليه ولا اتضعف مع ظهور اول مشكلة ليها
> هل ثقة اهلها فيها فى محلها ولا هى مش اتكون قد الثقة دى
> لو اتسطيع فعلا انها تواجه المصاعب التى اتواجها فى المكان اللى اتذهب اليه
> ...



حقا هذا ما قصدتة كيرو
فى حوارى ان القرار يكون خارج باقتناع من البنت حسب مقدرتها الشخصية
اولا ثم يكون قرار الاهل وحسب ما يترأى لهم من قدرة ابنتهم​



> طيب لو حبينا ننصح اى شاب ليه اخت وجالها فرصة عمل فى مكان تانى نقوله ايه علشان ميقفش عائق بين اخته وفرصة العمل التى اتيحت ليها نقوله ايه



يجلس معها ويتحاور كصديق لها قبل ان يكون اخا ويتكلم معها عن كل ما يدور فى مخيلتة
ويعرف مدى استعدادها الداخلى لذلك على ان ينتهى الحوار باقناع الطرفين بالذهاب ام لا​



> ولو حبينا ننصح اى فتاة حبيت تسافر لبلد غريبة من اجل العمل نقولها ايه حتى تستطيع تواجه المصاعب اللى اتواجها فى المكان ده حتى لا تكون ضعيفة فى المكان اللى اتذهب اليه



مثل الرد السابق بالمناقشة الموضوعية مع شرح كل ملابسات العمل بالخارج
ومدى امكانيتها الداخلية لمواجهتة​



> ولو حبينا ننصح كل اسرة مسيحية بتعامل بناتهم بحساسية بدافع الخوف عليهم نقولهم ايه



سيكون كلامى موجة للأم بقولى بنتك على ما تعوديها
وعلموا بناتكم من الصغر كل شىء بما فية اسباب التغير الجسمانى
وكيفية الاعتماد على النفس مثلها مثل الولد ونصحها
بما قد تواجهه من اشياء فى هذة الحياة لكونها انثى
ومن هنا ها تريحوا بالكم
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (29 نوفمبر 2008)

> اخي وليم الحبيب
> ان سأتصور معك بان الفتاة قديسية وبنفس الوقت معها الحزام الاسود بالتكواندو



اخى الحبيب كليمو
لم اتحدث عن قديسة ولم الزمها بحزام اسو او ابيض فى التايكوندو
انا اتكلم عن فتاة بسيطة جدا تعلمت منذ ان شبت اظافرها كيف تعتمد على نفسها
ولديها من العلم ما يجعلها تعرف تكوينها الجسمانى وتكوين الفتى الجسمانى
تعرف معنى الخطأ والصواب وكيفية الاحتياط منة اولا ثم مواجهتة بمقدرة ثانيا
لذلك وضحت لها نقطة ضعف الرجل مهما كان من فحولة جسدية​



> ما زلت مصرا" على مقدرة البنت على مقاومة المجهول
> واضح انه عندك ثقة عمياء بالفتاة اخلاقيا وجسديا وفكريا"
> انا معك مئة بالمئة انما قوات الظلام لا يصعب عليها شيء



حقا الفتاة لا ينقصها شيئا من مقدرة الفتى سواء اخلاقيا او جسديا وفكريا
ولكن مجتمعنا الذكورى هو من بث بداخلها روح الاستكانة والضعف
اما ما ذكرتة من حوادث سابقة هى حوادث عادية ممكن ان تحدث لفتاة او شاب
او الاسرة كلها فى موطنهم واذا اعتمد خوفنا منها سنحبس انفسنا فى زنازيين
الحياة ولن نتحرك خطوة واحدة للامام
ومهما كانت احوال بلادنا سيئة فلا تنسى اننا فى بلاد مؤسسات 
لها امن وقانون مهما اخترق ولكننا لسنا فى بلاد الماو ماو
او بلاد اكلى لحوم البشر
وملخص رأى كما ذكر اخى كيرو
1- تعليم البنت الاعتماد على نفسها من الصغر
2- لا نفرق بينها وبين الولد فى المعاملة
3- نثقفها ثقافة دينية وحياتية وجنسية حتى لا تخطأ دون ان تدرى
4- نتعامل معها بالحوار البناء ونعودها على اتخاذ قرارها بمحض ارادتها
5- ان نقف بجانبها ونساعدها بالنصيحة دون ان نحبسها فى زنزانة الخوف من المجهول
6- هنا فقط سيكون قرارها بالسفر من عدمة
ودمت بود​


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم مكبوت يجدعان ولا ايه يمنصف المراه انتا 
وانا اعمل كل دا علشان اقول اه ولا لاا​


----------



## وليم تل (29 نوفمبر 2008)

> بصراحة انا عن نفسى موافقش اخاف اروح اشتغل برة لوحدى خصوصا لو جوة مصر
> يعنى لو رحلات مثلا تابعة للكلية او الكنيسة حتى لو كانت لمدة شهور فى مصر او اوروبا او بلد عربى مش هخاف
> لكن شغل وابقى مسئولة عن نفسى ولوحدى لاااااااااا حتى لو هما وافقوا فى الزمن المنيل ده انا اخاف على نفسى خصوصا فى مصر والبلاد العربية
> واهلى لو موافقوش هيبقى لانهم خايفين عليا مش عدم ثقة ابدا
> بدليل انهم اى رحلة بيوافقوا حتى لو طويلة لان بيكون فى حماية لكن لوحدى انا كمان مش عايزة



حقا ما قلتى جيلان
قرارك بعدم السفر لعدم مقدرتك على مواجهة الحياة بمفردك
وهو قرار حكيم لانة نابع من داخلك وليس فرضا عليك
اما الثقة وعدم الثقة من الاهل فلم نقصد بة من الناحية الاخلاقية 
ولكن نقصد الثقة فى مدى مقدرتك على مواجهه الظروف بمفردك دون حاجة لمساعدة​



> وعلى فكرة انا بحب اخد برأى اخويا جدا
> الشباب بجد شافوا كتير وعارفين الدنيا ماشية ازاى وعارفين الشباب الى فى سنهم بيفكروا فى ايه



بالقطع شىء جميل ان تتعلمى وتتناقشى مع اخوكى لم هو مفيد
ويكون تعاملكم ليس كاخوة فقط بل اصدقاء حتى تكون المناقشات بينكما
سهلة ومثمرة وليست مجرد اوامر لابد من تنفيذها
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (29 نوفمبر 2008)

> وليم مكبوت يجدعان ولا ايه يمنصف المراه انتا
> وانا اعمل كل دا علشان اقول اه ولا لاا



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هما دول الكلمتين اللى ربنا قدرك عليهم
ميرنا
وكتبتى الموضوع وفلسعتى  :crazy_pil
بصراحة ومن الاخر انتى ولا تقولى اة ولا لا
يادوب تقعدى جنب بابى ومامى
لغاية ما يجى ابن الحلال اللى يريحهم منك  :ura1:​


----------



## kalimooo (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الحبيب وليم
واضح انك بتتكلم عن سوبرمان 
ما زلت مصمم على قوة  الاى عندك
وتتجاهل قوة الخصم  وخبثه ومكارته
دة بيرجع لقلبك الطيب
تحياتي



​


----------



## fns (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى الحبيب وليم ها انا اعود من جديد حتى نستكمل حوارنا....وصدقنى انى مش بحاول انى اثبت انى صح وانت خطا ....مناقشتى معاك هدفها الوصول الى حل صائب يكون مفيد لجميع الاعضاء
ابتدى معاك واربط موضوعنا بمشكلة ظهرت موخرا بكثرة فى مصر ... وهى مشكلة التحرش الجنسى
ومن خلالها نقدر نقرر ان كانت اى فتاة تستطيع العمل بمفردها فى مكان تانى او لا
انظر معايا للكلمات التى اسوف اضعها لك باللون الاحمر
أظهرت إحصائيات أن اكثر من ثلثي الرجال في مصر يقرون بارتكابهم ممارسات التحرش الجنسي ضد نساء، وإن الغالبية منهم تلقي باللوم على المرأة في ذلك. 
وبلغت نسبة الرجال الذين اعترفوا بارتكابهم التحرش الجنسي 62%، بينما بلغت نسبة النساء اللواتي قلن إنهن تعرضن لهذه الممارسات 83% نصفهن قلن إن ذلك يحدث يوميا. 
احيانا يمارس هذا السلوك في مصر في الشوارع أو وسائل النقل العامة، بالإضافة إلى الأماكن السياحية أو المعاهد التعليمية الأجنبية. 
ولم تزد نسبة النساء اللواتي قمن بالتبليغ عن محنتهن للشرطة عن 2.4%، وذلك لأنهن لا يرون جدوى في ذلك، أو يخشين من ايذاء سمعتهن 
وقالت الدراسة "إن معظم النساء لم يفعلن شيئا حين تعرضن للتحرش الجنسي"
وألقى 53% من الرجال باللوم على المرأة لأنها تستدعي هذا السلوك، فهي تستمتع به ، أو ترتدي ملابس غير محتشمة. وتوافق بعض النساء الرجال في هذا الرأي.
ووجدت الدراسة أن معظم النساء اللواتي ذكرن أنهن تعرضن للتحرش قلن إنهن كن يرتدين ملابس محافظة

اقرا هذا الكلام بتمعن اخى الحبيب وليم.... واربط موضوعنا بهذا الموضوع
تخيل معى اخى الحبيب وليم  الفتاة بتبقى فى بلدها وسط اهلها ووسط اقاربها ومش بتسلم من ايذاء الشباب لها
طيب لو راحت مكان بعيد عن اهلها وبعيد عن بيتها واقاربها هل اتستطيع ان تحافظ على نفسها
اربط اخى الحبيب وليم موضوع التحرش الجنسى بموضوع عمل الفتاة لوحدها فى مكان تانى 
اللى عاوز اوصله ليك اخى ان فى حاجات مسموحة للبنات انها تفعلها لكن فى حاجات اخرى لا يسمح لها 
اتسالنى ليه اقولك بلدنا هى اللى فرضت علينا كده التفكير السائد عند اغلب الشباب هو اللى جعل ان الفتاة لازم تضحى عن بعض احلامها خوفا على نفسها 
اتمنى اخى الحبيب وليم انى اكون قدرت اوضحلك وجهة نظرى
فى النهاية اخى الحبيب الاختلاف يولد الائتلاف
ومازال الحوار مستمر
ودمت بود


----------



## وليم تل (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> اخي الحبيب وليم
> واضح انك بتتكلم عن سوبرمان
> ما زلت مصمم على قوة  الاى عندك
> وتتجاهل قوة الخصم  وخبثه ومكارته
> ...


صدقنى كليمو
انا لم اتحدث عن سوبر مان ولا ماجيك ومان
لكن نفسى اجد بمجتمعاتنا الشرقية مساواة
حقيقية بين الرجل والمرأة وان نبتعد عن المنظومة الذكورية البحتة
ولا تصبح نظرتنا للمرأة كفريسة دائمة للرجل ونتخلى على المبادىء
والاخلاق وقيمنا الدينية والتى بدونها لا نستطيع محاربة اى انحلال اخلاقى
وكل ما اقصدة من مناقشتى ان نعود البنت من صغرها على الشجاعة
فى مواجهه الحياة وقسوتها ولا نرهبها دائما بالمجهول
فالمجهول كلنا معرضين لة حتى ونحن نتحصن داخل منازلنا
والمهم بل الاهم ان نشجعها على اتخاز القرار بمحض ارادتها رغم صعوبتة
فلقد خلقها اللة من ضلع ادم اى من جانبة لتقف معة رأس برأس
ولم يخلقها من رأسة حتى لا تسودة ولا من ارجلة حتى لا يسودها
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (1 ديسمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> اخى الحبيب وليم ها انا اعود من جديد حتى نستكمل حوارنا....وصدقنى انى مش بحاول انى اثبت انى صح وانت خطا ....مناقشتى معاك هدفها الوصول الى حل صائب يكون مفيد لجميع الاعضاء
> ابتدى معاك واربط موضوعنا بمشكلة ظهرت موخرا بكثرة فى مصر ... وهى مشكلة التحرش الجنسى
> ومن خلالها نقدر نقرر ان كانت اى فتاة تستطيع العمل بمفردها فى مكان تانى او لا
> انظر معايا للكلمات التى اسوف اضعها لك باللون الاحمر
> ...


اخى الحبيب كيرو
حتى يكون حوارنا منطقى وعقلانى 
فعلينا ان ندقق فى تلك الاحصائية حيث انها تتحدث عن التحرش الجنسى
بجميع مشتملاتة وهى اللفظ والقول والاحتكاك واللمس واخيرا الاغتصاب
فاللفظ والقول فهو شائع فى مجتمعاتنا الشرقية خاصة فى المناطق الشعبية 
وحتى فى المعاكسات فى الشوارع والجامعات فهو تحرش لفظى وليس قعلى
اما الاحتكاك فسببة هو زحام الباص والميكروباص والاسواق والمترو......الخ
وهو منتشر ايضا سواء كنا فى مدينتنا او خارجها او حتى نسير مع اهلنا
واخيرا الاغتصاب وغالبيتة منتشر بين اطفال الشوارع وغير ذلك فهى نسبة بسيطة جدا
من هنا نقول ان التحرش موجود والكل معرض لة سواء فى مدينتة او خارجة
ونحن هنا نتكلم عن بنت ليست سيئة الخلق وتدرى جيدا الفرق بين الخطأ والصواب 
ومدربة منذ صغرها على كيفية الاعتماد على نفسها وقدرتها الشخصية فى 
اتخاذ القرار حقها مثل حق الولد اما موضوع مبيت البنت فهناك فى كل مدينة 
بالقطر المصرى اماكن امنة للبنات بحيث يكون معها صحبة من زميلاتها 
وفى مناطق مأهولة بالعائلات وليست متطرفة مثل ما حدث فى منزل 6 اكتوبر
فهذة حالات شاذة تحدث فى اى مكان واى زمان
واذا نظرنا دائما بوجود خطورة على البنت فهنا لن تخرج للتعلم او العمل 
ونرجع بنا لعصر سى السيد والست امنة
والحوار ماذال مستمرا
ودمت بود​


----------

